# Can't connect to one website only



## andyellis

This might be a bit of a strange problem for you guys to help with, but I am having problems connecting to the website http://www.emusic.com. Every other site I access works no problem, it's just this one.

Basically, up until a couple of days ago, I had no problems connecting to this site. At that time, I was downloading songs from there, and I clicked on the icon for downloading a particular song too many times and I got this error message -

-----------

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting). 
Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. 
On the Connections tab, click LAN Settings. 
Select Automatically detect settings, and then click OK. 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer 

---------------

Since then, I have not been able to connect to any page at http://www.emusic.com on my PC and continue to get the above message(even though I can connect to the site at work) but I can still connect to every other website I try, such as Hotmail, BBC site -- basically, everything except eMusic. 

I have tried deleting my temporary internet files, cookies, history and have ran Spybot, CWS Shredder, Ad-Aware etc etc. No joy.

I don't know what to do next and it is really frustrating!

I would really appreciate some feedback on what to do next!

Many thanks in advance for any replies.

Andrew


----------



## johnwill

They may have blocked your IP address for some reason. There's nothing that I can think of other than that from your scenario.


----------



## Resolution

Only thing I can suggest is that you remove the cookie and temporary Internet files associated with that website. Run the following cleanup program and see if it helps...

http://www.stevengould.org/downloads/cleanup/CleanUp40.exe


----------



## andyellis

*Thanks*

I ran the clean-up software but it didn't make any difference.

How do I delete the cookies and temp files for the emusic.com site only?

Thanks

Andrew

PS - I emailed the helpdesk at emausic.com who advised me to run a tracer on the site. Here's the results, maybe they may help with the problem?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\ANDREW>tracert www.emusic.com

Tracing route to www.emusic.com [64.124.6.60]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms BelkinModem.Belkin [192.168.2.1]
2 18 ms 13 ms 14 ms man-0-dsl.as9105.net [212.74.111.188]
3 13 ms 13 ms 14 ms 212.74.106.82
4 17 ms 27 ms 28 ms pos1-0.ho-bham1.as9105.net [212.74.109.210]
5 17 ms 26 ms 27 ms ge2-1.ho-bham0.as9105.net [212.74.111.201]
6 25 ms 26 ms 29 ms pos12-0.rtr-0.xxx.milt.as9105.net [212.74.111.13
0]
7 27 ms 28 ms 29 ms pos3-0.lon10.as9105.net [212.74.108.10]
8 22 ms 27 ms 34 ms so-1-0-0.lon12.ip.tiscali.net [213.200.77.253]
9 26 ms 28 ms 27 ms so-3-0-0.lon11.ip.tiscali.net [213.200.82.2]
10 21 ms 28 ms 27 ms pos7-3.mpr1.lhr1.uk.above.net [213.200.77.78]
11 23 ms 28 ms 27 ms so-5-3-0.cr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [208.184.231.178]

12 94 ms 98 ms 101 ms so-7-0-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.31.186]
13 101 ms 97 ms 99 ms so-0-0-0.cr2.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.29.122]
14 99 ms 107 ms 102 ms so-6-0-0.mpr2.iad1.us.above.net [64.125.28.130]

15 101 ms 98 ms 103 ms so-2-0-0.cr2.lga1.us.above.net [64.125.28.66]
16 101 ms 117 ms 96 ms so-1-0-0.mpr1.lga1.us.above.net [64.125.27.150]

17 98 ms 95 ms 102 ms 64.124.11.197.above.net [64.124.11.197]
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\ANDREW>


----------



## Resolution

It could be a routing problem that will fix itself overtime when someone decides to get around to it. In the meantime, you should still be able to access the site by using an online anonymous web proxy like...

http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html


----------



## whodat

perhaps it has to be manually listed as a trusted site in - control panel -internet properties - privacy - sites

good luck


----------



## johnwill

You might check your HOSTS file to see if somehow that IP address is redirected somewhere. C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\HOSTS


----------



## skull32956

Andrew
wondering how you made out with this problem
It's June 2008 and the same thing just happened to my and my son's separate accounts, separate computers, and the useless help-folk at emusic don't respond to the questions I ask. And they still got about 100 of our downloads.
P


----------



## webpagetrouble

Hello everyone, glad to be here.....

I never had a problem before but now I am having a problem of not connecting to ONE particular website - www.tradestation.com (63.99.207.57) on all 3 computers connected to the same wireless network.
In addition, cannot connect to any of the same company's servers when I try to log into their software(tries redirecting to multiple servers of theirs)
I get the message; "Internet Explorer Cannot display the webpage"
I am on Windows XP SP3.

When I ping the IP address I get the following message back:

"Pinging www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out

Ping statistics for 63.99.207.57:
Packets: Sent = 4,Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),"

Trying a "Tracert" on the same IP address gives the following:

"Tracing route to www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] 
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms MY_PC_NAME MY_IP_ADDRESS
2 * * * Request timed out
3 * * * Request timed out
................................................
................................................
30 * * * Request timed out

Trying a "pathping" on the same IP address gives the following: 

"Tracing route to www.tradestation.com [63.99.207.57] 
over a maximum of 30 hops:
0 LOCAL_PC_NAME [LOCAL IP ADDRESS]
1 ROUTER_LIVEBOX_NAME [ROUTER_IP_ADDRESS]
2 * * *

Computing statistics for 50 seconds.......

Hop ...... Address
0 LOCAL_PC_NAME [LOCAL IP ADDRESS]
1 ROUTER_LIVEBOX_NAME [ROUTER_IP_ADDRESS]
2 LOCAL_PC_NAME[0.0.0.0]

Trace complete"

I'm no way expert but have looked into the problem over the internet by doing searches and *have tried the following solutions to fix the problem*:

1) Lowering my security settings under "Internet Options" to "Medium" (note I haven't "reset" my security settings yet)
2) Disabling my firewall
3) Running anti-virus and anti- spyware scans.
4) Trying another internet browser (firefox)
5) Clearing my temporary internet files and cookies
6) Adding the website to my list of "Trusted sites" under Internet Options-> Security
7) Checked my HOSTS file (C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\HOSTS) to see if the IP address was redirected but only had the 127.0.0.1 entry in there....
8) Flushing the DNS cache with ipconfig /flushdns

Note: Surely all these solutions are "computer specific" so the fact none of the 3 computers on the same wireless network can connect to the website means it can't be any of these ? 

9) Checked the spelling.

Looking at advice over the internet *I have seen some of the following suggestions:*

a) "It could be a routing problem that will fix itself overtime when someone decides to get around to it. In the meantime, you should still be able to access the site by using an online anonymous web proxy like...
http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html"

Now I WAS able to access the webpage using this resource ! But is this significant ?

b) "Rolling back to the previous version of my Netgear WPN311 adapter software 
(1.2 vs 1.3) resolved this unusual problem where I could not access a 
handful of Web sites. Thanks,"

Maybe I need advice on whether this might be related to MY problem.....

c) "Your ISP was too busy with web traffic to handle your request."
d) "The site locked you out for some reason."
e) "An internet node between your ISP and the site's ISP started garbaging requests because it was glitched."
f) Various information relating to ports(like 443) that I didn't really understand......
g) Various information related to the "MTU setting" but is this Vista related ?(I'm on XP....)
h) Run various/random "ping www.tradestation.com -f -l NUMBER" commands where it doesn't seem to matter what NUMBER I use - could be 1, could be 1472, always get "request timed out" and all 4 packets lost.
See http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5975

i) Various ones in these links which I haven't fully checked yet: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314067
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19561908-Cannot-connect-to-one-website
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Error_loading_websites

k)"Router 
Most routers can be configured with rather complex Internet access restrictions. For example, specific Websites can be blocked, and specific computers can be blocked at certain times of the day. Access to 

HTTP sites or HTTPS (secure) sites can be blocked. Access to certain services such as domain-name resolution (which is required for normal browsing) can also be blocked. 
In combination, the rules could also appear to be erratic. For example, if access were determined by IP address, the rules might appear to change when IP addresses change. 
For help with router configuration, contact your system administrator or refer to your router's documentation. If possible, see if you can connect without hooking up to the router."

I suppose I wonder if either it's my ISP or the website itself which is blocking access or whether it's some other explanation, but as all 3 PC's can't access it, I don't feel like messing around with the settings on any one PC too much yet.... 

I'm only guessing but I've a feeling it may be related to my ISP's network traffic, as at peak times, it can be very slow (about 250Kbps !).
However wouldn't be suprised if my ISP or the company I'm trying to log into has blocked access to it because of the weight of data being downloaded on a daily basis ?

Haven't tried using a proxy server yet - will hopefully ask my ISP how to add that tommorrow so I can see if that works....

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be eternally grateful. ray:
Sorry for the length of post !

Many thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill

To the folks tagging onto to this four year old thread.

Please start your own thread for your issue if you would like us to address your problem.

Closed.


----------

